# Red fox breeders?



## 5plusmany

I'm pretty sure this question has already been asked, but when I did a search I couldn't find the thread so I apologise if anyone has already answered a similar query but....
I have been approached by a chap who owns a smallholding and is trying to locate red foxes for his wildlife photography business. I would like to know the legalities/any restrictions on ownership, and whether anyone knows of a breeder please.
Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Try Elena - she has pet red foxes, although she has different 'colours', but she might be able to help with the breeder's names.


----------



## 5plusmany

I have messaged her Eileen, thank you, just thought I'd broaden the search :2thumb:


----------



## Elina

You have PM :2thumb:.

-
Elina

P.S.: I do have a red, red fox. . . Well Audrey does hehe. His name is Secret.: victory:


----------



## feorag

Elina said:


> P.S.: I do have a red, red fox. . . Well Audrey does hehe. His name is Secret.: victory:


:gasp:


----------



## Disgruntled

I have two reds and a silver, I got one red from Elina and one from Animalsbeebee, both on this site. You do not need a license but might need understanding neighbours if your fox turns out like my Ember, who screams like she is being murdered at every feeding time....:whistling2:


----------



## 5plusmany

Thanks for that! But they are not for me, they are for a wildlife photographer who wants to keep some on his smallholding in the middle of nowhere...so I don't think he needs to worry about neighbours lol :2thumb:


----------



## Elina

feorag said:


> :gasp:


He was never meant to be Audrey's, he was meant to be Mr E's but he just took to Audrey and is the only fox in this house to befriend her bengal cat so the 3 of them are inseparable.

I have mailed the photographer back just now as I finally had a moment to myself without a kit sleeping on my keyboard:


Athena sleeping on my keyboard by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-
Elina


----------



## Sashdunko

Hey everyone, 

I understand how old this thread is but it's the only one I could find  I am curious as to the price of a common red fox?


----------



## Roxirin

Wow, this thread IS old, hehe. I believe people tend to ask between £400-750 for red fox cubs (not sure what that is in US dollars), but prices will vary depending on the breeder and the legality of the whole thing. I've seen red fox cubs for free (from an illegal seller), and I've seen averages of around £500. Hope this helps!


----------



## crocker88

*red fox*

hi im new to this and im looking for a red fox for sale in the uk close to the south west would be ideal but I don't mind travelling. ive been looking for a while a joined a few of these threads but don't seem to be having much luck.


----------



## goosey

There are a handful of breeders in the Uk cubs are only available in springtime. I know of a few with cubs available currently the nearest to you would be kent the breeder I got my cub from. Can i first ask you say your new to this have you done much research in owning a fox? do you have a suitable outdoor enclosure? a vet who is willing to treat a fox? I don't mean to come across as condescending by asking this only keeping a fox is by no means easy they are nothing like a cat or dog and every year people get foxes without fully being prepared and end up re-homing them which is terribly stressful to the fox once they have imprinted. I researched them for years and my vixen was still a complete culture shock when she came into my life.


----------



## Northumberland

Disgruntled said:


> I have two reds and a silver, I got one red from Elina and one from Animalsbeebee, both on this site. You do not need a license but might need understanding neighbours if your fox turns out like my Ember, who screams like she is being murdered at every feeding time....:whistling2:


Hi am wanting a red fox were will I get 1 from


----------



## feorag

Given your 'name' would I be right in assuming that you are up here in Northumberland as you haven't filled in your location?

If so, I've never seen anyone advertising any foxes up here. If you are on Facebook you can join this page 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/403947989634553/ 

Someone in Somerset has 5 cubs for sale, mixture of platinum and silver/reds.


Or this one 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1490276694555032/

Don't remember seeing any foxes on there recently though.


----------

